# Hancock to Downtown LA?



## flatbar (Dec 2, 2006)

Hey everybody,

Trying to figure out a way to get from Hancock Park area to downtown LA (at night, I might add)...any suggestions?

We were thinking about taking 4th all the way til it ends then making our way over to 6th...but I am a little concerned about 6th. What do you all say?

Thanks!

tim


----------



## borre13 (May 31, 2007)

*It depends what you want out of it...*

you could stay on fourth/third street and go all the way. Wilshire is a nicer area but too much traffic...Oh, and 6th street is pretty sketchy...specially after pershing square...3rd st 2nd and 1st streets are nice in downtown...oh, 3rd is a one way (west) though...


----------



## flatbar (Dec 2, 2006)

*ok...so...*

what do you mean by "sketchy?" like bad roads and poor lighting? or dangerous area with scary folks lurking about?

also...the op says hancock to downtown...I think you got it, but I meant Hancock Park area to Downtown.

we are visiting some friends tonight...thought it would be fun to ride. 

So is wilshire a better choice...besides the cars?

Thanks
--tim


----------



## borre13 (May 31, 2007)

*Hancock Park?*

you mean from that area right? coming from West of downtown? 6th street is pretty ugly after pershing square, it gets worst as you get closer to San Pedro St, or Central Ave....worst as in dirty, many many people that lives/sleeps on the side walks, etc, etc...There is a lot of stuff on Wilshire, like more open shops, and happening...hard to describe
A lot of people bikes around downtown at night time, and I don't think it is necessarily dangerous around any area, specially if you're in a bike, It's just that some areas arre dirtier and darker than others...
North-South 5th to 6th and West-East Los Angeles St to Central Ave is Skid Row...that is what I was trying to redirect you from on my previous post...

Hope it helps...


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Looks like it might be too late for this, but I would take either 4th or 8th. 4th is pretty quiet the whole way IIRC, but some of the major crossings are sketchy. 8th runs just south of Wilshire. It can get a little hectic between Western and Alvarado, but after that it's really quiet.


----------



## flatbar (Dec 2, 2006)

*cool...*

Thanks everyone.

we actually didn't even end up going (last night) so it worked out. We normally just catch the Red line at the Bev/Vermont station and take it into downtown, but thought it would be fun to check it out on bikes.

Roebuck, you said 8th is cool? (for future reference... )

We have been wanting to head downtown for some riding...maybe sometime soon.

--tim


----------

